# Hypothyroid help



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

So I have been noticing lately that my female bloodhound has been quite sluggish-for her. I attributed it to heat but it's really not all that hot. I've also seen some weight gain, which hasn't been resolved by cutting her meals. Her skin and coat look good, although quite itchy, but it IS springtime and it is shedding season. I do bloodwork at least once a year, so decided to send a sample off to Dr.Dodds. My vet doesnt charge for pulling blood, spinning, etc, although I do have to send the stuff myself, but that's easy.

So just got the results, and she's showing hypothyroid. Her T4, free T4 and T3 were low or very low. Her Free T3 was wnl but on the low side. Her regular bloodwork for everything else came back fine.

A friend of mine who is a vet said it doesnt look like true hypothyroidism cuz she doesnt have cholesterol or anemia problems, and says some breeds have naturally low T4. She suggested looking into the cause of low thyroid hormone or iodine deficiency problems. I am waiting on a call back from my regular vet.

I am sure she's not the only hypothyroid dog on this forum. I did a search for hypothyroidism on here and only got a few hits, which I have already read. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> So I have been noticing lately that my female bloodhound has been quite sluggish-for her. I attributed it to heat but it's really not all that hot. I've also seen some weight gain, which hasn't been resolved by cutting her meals. Her skin and coat look good, although quite itchy, but it IS springtime and it is shedding season. I do bloodwork at least once a year, so decided to send a sample off to Dr.Dodds. My vet doesnt charge for pulling blood, spinning, etc, although I do have to send the stuff myself, but that's easy.
> 
> So just got the results, and she's showing hypothyroid. Her T4, free T4 and T3 were low or very low. Her Free T3 was wnl but on the low side. Her regular bloodwork for everything else came back fine.
> 
> ...





Two thirds to three quarters of dogs with hypothyroidism have elevated cholesterol:

_"Hypothyroidism has been found in association with dilated cardiomyopathy, strokes, coronary artery disease (rare in dogs), von Willebrand’s disease, and myasthenia gravis. At least two-thirds of hypothyroid dogs have high serum cholesterol levels. .... "_

from http://pets.webmd.com/dogs/hypothyroidism-in-dogs

Also see http://www.idexx.com/pubwebresources/pdf/en_us/smallanimal/snap/t4/sah-thyroid-roundtable.pdf



Anemia .... see http://www.lbah.com/word/hypothyroidism/ and scroll to_ Hematologic System._



ETA
http://www.2ndchance.info/doghypothyroid.htm

http://www.whole-dog-journal.com/issues/8_6/features/15723-1.html

http://www.2ndchance.info/normaldogandcatbloodvalues.htm



http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=461&S=0&EVetID=188343


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

mel boschwitz said:


> So I have been noticing lately that my female bloodhound has been quite sluggish-for her. I attributed it to heat but it's really not all that hot. I've also seen some weight gain, which hasn't been resolved by cutting her meals. Her skin and coat look good, although quite itchy, but it IS springtime and it is shedding season. I do bloodwork at least once a year, so decided to send a sample off to Dr.Dodds. My vet doesnt charge for pulling blood, spinning, etc, although I do have to send the stuff myself, but that's easy.
> 
> So just got the results, and she's showing hypothyroid. Her T4, free T4 and T3 were low or very low. Her Free T3 was wnl but on the low side. Her regular bloodwork for everything else came back fine.
> 
> ...


Go ahead and ask that he start her on thyroid. I had a GSP what was in the low end of normal with the rest of the bloodwork normal but he was snapping at the other dogs and just acting prickly. So I asked that he be put on it and we did since being low it wouldn't hurt him to raise raise the levels up a bit. Just because a dog *might* have cholesterol or anemia problems doesn't mean that it will.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"Just because a dog *might* have cholesterol or anemia problems doesn't mean that it will."

_

Right .... two thirds with elevated cholesterol leaves one third without.




Also, if you scroll down on that 2nd Chance link:

_"All dogs need their dose individually tailored to their needs. Signs that the initial dose may be too high are agitation, excessive thirst, and diarrhea. When these occur the dose needs to be lowered. Thirty days after beginning treatment, I assay a second blood sample for Free T-4. If levels are still not adequate the dose is increased. I then retest the dog every six months."_


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

low end still can be to low.... you sent it to Dr Dodds... she has some good articles on this. She explained the correlation of size etc to the good T4 levels.... I would pitch those articles to my Vet....
if they need help deciding!
try the T4- 
check her levels until it holds steady at the medium range, to make sure you have the right dose...
She tested in the normal range-( very low normal range), some Vets would not give her T4 I was lucky mine did. 
Symptoms were itchy skin , for the most part and I had tried oils, yeast etc etc... raised the T4 level to the medium range and we had over all improvement, thicker coat, happier attitude and more energy over all. (not that this was a problem before - she always was energetic and working hard)
We had no "other symptoms" that were obvious, she always was bit on the skinny side, but when I discovered it she also was in the lanky stage. Vet was worried she would lose more weight, but turned out, it stabilized her metabolism and now she keeps weight just fine!

We never did the full panel, but my Vet back then treated a lot of dogs, and said to try it, this is the easiest way to find out. just have her tested regular in the beginning to make sure nothing gets out of hand....


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, got a call back from my regular vet who said definately go ahead and start treatment for hypo. She understood the need for not messing around. She said monitor and retest in 4-6 weeks, and if no improvement in symptoms then look into other issues. 

Her levels are barely wnl for conventional medicine, but low/very low for Dr.Dodds levels, so she is possibly borderline hypo which may be why she doesnt have all the typical symptoms.

Connie, thanks for those links. I knew you would have info like that for me! 

For those of you who have hypoT dogs, are you using brand name or generic Soloxine? It says to feed 1/2 hr before meals. Do any of you do that? My work schedule is so weird that that would really be a pain.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> ....For those of you who have hypoT dogs, are you using brand name or generic Soloxine? It says to feed 1/2 hr before meals. Do any of you do that? My work schedule is so weird that that would really be a pain.


I think I remember that it binds with the protein in the food and becomes unavailable.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

My mutt was on soloxine. I just threw it in his food in the morning when he got ground and handed it to him at night when I fed him RMB's. I think the vet said to try to feed at same time every day, like 7:00 a.m. and 7:00 p.m. I doubt I stuck super close to that. Never heard the 1/2 hour before food thing.

He had symptoms of yucky dry coat and hives on underbelly and had hit five or six years old, I believe. He was already a lethargic dog so that wasn't unusual. Tested with Dr Dodds. Skin issues cleared up and he seemed better on soloxine. He died at age 11.

Good luck with your dog!

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3093
Doctors Foster & Smith do say "If approved by your veterinarian, it may be given with food."




http://www.1800petmeds.com/Soloxine-prod10138.html
says "Give Soloxine exactly as directed by your veterinarian. Do not give this medication in larger amounts, or take for longer than recommended by your veterinarian. Follow the directions on the prescription label. If you do not understand these directions, ask your pharmacist or veterinarian to explain them to you. Give Soloxine on an empty stomach, 30 minutes before feeding. Allow plenty of water for the pet to drink. Periodic liver and kidney function testing may be required by your veterinarian. Store Soloxine at room temperature away from moisture and heat."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> .... Never heard the 1/2 hour before food thing. ....


I believe that! I sure am coming up with contradicting stuff. 

I haven't found where I read about binding with protein yet, either.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

I found this, which I don't think was what I read before; I think I was reading Jean Dodds, but have not found it yet.

QUOTE: "In searching for back-up info....it's frustrating to see such a conflict of dosing directions. Soloxine is levothyroxine...same as my own thyroid pill. On my bottle, it says to take on an empty stomach. The Soloxine insert says it doesn't matter . Dr. Dodd at Hemopet says absolutely empty stomach. Dr. Dodd also told me if I was diligent in giving it on an empty stomach, we might be able to decrease Loocie's dose as it is far better absorbed. It is a med that binds to protein, so it makes sense that given on an empty stomach would increase it's bioavailabilty as its absorbed." END QUOTE from http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...225-how-long-does-thyroid-treatment-take.html

And QUOTE: "Soloxine should be given on an empty stomach, and your pet kept well hydrated." END QUOTE from http://www.vetinfo.com/side-effects-soloxine-dogs.html#b


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Oops. Sorry, Reno. Although you were unhappy with an empty stomach. ;-)

Laura


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Laura Bollschweiler said:


> Oops. Sorry, Reno. Although you were unhappy with an empty stomach. ;-)
> 
> Laura


The empty-stomach thing is not at all unanimous, though. And Doctors Foster & Smith do say "If approved by your veterinarian, it may be given with food."


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

mel boschwitz said:


> .... For those of you who have hypoT dogs, are you using brand name or generic Soloxine? ...



Here's an interesting quote from a DVM on an "answer" site:
_
"I'll give you this bit of info - one of my dogs is hypothyroid, and I could save a few bucks on the generic, but I choose to use Soloxine. It's worth the peace of mind to me for my own pets, so I typically suggest the same for my clients, unless the cost means the difference between being able or unable to afford the medicine at all."_

Both responding vets seem to say that the bioavailability can be different from one brand name to another, even with the same active ingredient. (The first one, who got a bit mixed up, still finally says that _"Soloxine and Thyroxine are made of Levothyroxine sodium; it is the same drug. They are made by different manufacture[r]s and can have different bioavailability."_)

http://www.justanswer.com/dog-health/514v5-thyroxine-soloxine-thing-right.html




Doctors Foster & Smith also say _"Differences exist between brands. Do not change brands if possible."
_
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=3093


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd go with Dodds on the treatment plan. It also pays to do periodic checks. A couple of years ago a dog was training with me and over a few months he just went mentally down hill--finally to the point of not working at all. Told them to test thyroid. He was low. They went through Dodds and he eventually went back to work. Recently, he started acting weird in the work again and asked them to test. This time he was hyper-thyroid.

T


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Thyrosin or Thyrovet is what I give.
Half lifetime of the Thyroid meds are 12h... And for the thyroid meds it is important to give it regularly! 
It is important not to let the level drop too low, as it still can cause troubles this way.
beware through, skin issues take longer times to clear up, I would not limit myself to 4-6 weeks.
3 month to be sure, this is when you should retest anyways...
she should retest in the medium range!!!!


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

In humans hypothyroid state is corroborated by elevated TSH....Thyoid stimulating hormone. Far more accurate than ancillary findings ie anemia or elevated cholesterol 
TSH is a standard mammalian pituitary hormone,probably available check with your vet.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_" ... Measurement of TSH level is an important means of diagnosing hypothyroidism in humans, and a canine version of the test was long sought. Unfortunately, when it finally became available, it was found that many dogs (approximately 25%) with true hypothyroidism did not have elevated TSH levels as one would expect; still, this test is often helpful in making the diagnosis of hypothyroidism."_

http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Content.plx?A=461


----------



## Edward Weiss (Sep 19, 2011)

Canine TSH level proves accurate but not sensitive..if its high in your dog case made for hypothyroid if its not diagnosis still in question.
People are easier and they complain which is sensitive but not accurate.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Edward Weiss said:


> Canine TSH level proves accurate but not sensitive..if its high in your dog case made for hypothyroid if its not diagnosis still in question.
> People are easier and they complain which is sensitive but not accurate.


Gotcha! Thank you. 
_
"People are easier and they complain which is sensitive but not accurate."_

:lol: Good point.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well in humans, you need FT3 and FT4, not just TSH.

T


----------

